# BACK IN STOCK! - CiM MK5 Vent Pod w/ Electric Boost Gauge Package!



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2009)

*www.ConceptsInMotion.net*


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## greyhamism (Dec 12, 2014)

Hi,

Do you guys do Right Hand Drive variants? I'm from Australia, and have been looking for a RHD vent pod without much success.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2009)

Unfortunately, not at this time.


----------



## WLF (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi,
I have one of your pod gauge kits I installed in my MK5 GTI in 2010. Have loved it. Last week it stopped working, the gauge lights up but the pointer is not working. Traced the electrical to the under hood sensor, there is current to the sensor (red wire) but there is no current out of the sensor (white wire) with the engine on and boost connected. I also see what looks like burn spots through the gel on the electrical panel when I remove the back of the sending unit. I'm sure the sending unit is fried. 

How can I get a replacement sending unit? Don't want to have to remove the dash to replace the gauge as that is a PIA.

Please let me know and if you want to send a link send to my email here.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2009)

PM'd


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks for everyone's orders!


----------

